# Sky classical music channel



## maria tish (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi there

Im wondering whether anyone can help me with a bit of a longshot!! A couple of years ago, possibly longer i used to watch the sky classical fm music channel and there was a video with a piece of music which i have been trying desperately to find ever since. It was sung by a boy choir set in an old church/monastry, quite gothicky if i remember rightly.


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorry maria

I can't help, someone else might be able to. Have you tried contacting Sky themselves and asking. As it is two years or more ago it might be difficult. Anyway welcome to the forum, stick around in case anyone does know the answer.

Good luck in your search.


Margaret


----------



## maria tish (Oct 27, 2008)

I havent rung them but did email them but as yet no reply. I remember taping it at the time and then of course someone comes along and deletes it!! Its one of those, when you hear it you'd know it moments. I'm sure i remember the word Requiem being in the title but have tried looking on the net and nothing. Maybe i'l give them a call.


----------

